# [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?



## hulkhardy1 (11. Dezember 2010)

*[Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Dieser Artikel soll zu Klärung der Streitfrage dienen, ob es Sinn macht einen Monitor mit mehr als 60Hz zu benutzen/kaufen oder nicht.

Das  Menschliche Gehirn kann tatsächlich nicht mehr als 25 Bilder in der  Sekunde verarbeiten. Warum sieht es dann aber bei 60 oder 120Hz flüssiger  aus?

Immer wenn das Gehirn bereit ist ein Bild aufzunehmen/verarbeiten, muss  vom Monitor auch eins geliefert werden. Bei nur 25 Bildern in der  Sekunde kann es aber sein, dass gerade in diesem Moment eine Lücke auftritt zwischen zwei  Bildern, wenn das ein mal oder öfter passiert hast du das Gefühl von  leichten Rucklern.
Wenn ein Monitor 120 Bilder in der Sekunde darstellen kann, ist die  Wahrscheinlichkeit größer, dass wenn das Gehirn gerade ein neues Bild  verarbeiten will auch vom Monitor eins vorliegt. Es wirkt dann flüssiger. Bei 120 B/s sind die Lücken viel kleiner und die Treffer Möglichkeit für das Auge/Gehirn sind dann folglich höher.

Nehmen wir einmal an, dass das Auge nur 30 Bilder pro Sekunde (also alle  33,3 Millisekunden ein Bild) an das Gehirn weiterleiten kann und die Frequenz  des Monitors beträgt 25 Frames (alle 40ms ein Bild). Dann ist es tatsächlich so,  dass einzelne Bilder des Monitors doppelt wahrgenommen werden, da pro  Bild das, dass Auge wahrnimmt, durchschnittlich nur 0,8 Bilder vom  Monitor zur Verfügung gestellt werden können. => es ruckelt

Aber sobald der Monitor mehr als doppelt so viele Bilder zur Verfügung  stellt als das Auge wahrnehmen kann (im Beispiel also mehr als 60 Hz  bzw. alle 16,6 ms ein Bild), liegt in jedem Fall ein neues Bild vor,  wenn das Auge für die nächste Wahrnehmung bereit ist. => kein Ruckeln

Ob dann pro Wahrnehmungszyklus des Auges zwei oder (wie im Falle eines 120  Hz Monitors) vier Zwischenbilder dargestellt werden, spielt überhaupt keine  Rolle.

--> Ab ca. 60 Hz Bildrate ist es unmöglich, ein Ruckeln wahrzunehmen

Das war die Theorie, in der Praxis verhält es sich ein wenig anders weil die Bilder leider sehr unregelmäßig vom Monitor/Grafikkarte geliefert werden. Das heißt, dass bei  einer Rate von 120Hz es nicht mehr so wichtig ist, ob die Bilder  unregelmäßig kommen da ja ein gehöriger Überschuss vorhanden ist. Insofern bringen mehr als 60Hz schon noch etwas. Allerdings ist der  Unterschied nicht mehr so groß, wie von 25 auf 60Hz b.z.w.25 auf 60 Bilder in der  Sekunde (FPS).                  

Das ist alles allerdings von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich, manche nehmen  Unregelmäßigkeiten war manche nicht. Genauso wie es auch Unterschiede in  der Sehschärfe gibt. Es gibt Leute die haben 100% Sehkraft, manche  liegen darunter oder sogar darüber. Um so mehr Hz der Monitor hat, um so  schwere wird es für das Gehirn, diese Unregelmäßigkeiten wahr zu nehmen.  Bei sehr schnellen Bildern können sogar 200Hz noch was bringen aber ab  da macht es dann keinen Sinn weiter zu erhöhen. Wenn es so was wie ein  VSync für Monitor und Auge/Gehirn gäbe wäre alles über 25Hz/FPS sinnlos!

Fazit:
Ja ein 120Hz Monitor kann Vorteile bringen. Man sollte es aber selber ausprobieren, da es Menschen gibt die diesen Effekt von mehr als 60 B/s nicht wahrnehmen und daher ihr Budget besser in die LED Technik investieren. 

Das Problem ist das die Grafikkarte 80 Frames darstellt, der Monitor 120Hz hat, das Auge 60 Bilder erfassen kann und das Gehirn maximal 25 Bilder verarbeitet. Das alles einigermaßen verständlich zu erklären hat mich viel Mühe gekostet. Sollten aber noch Fragen bestehen so bitte ich darum diese hier zu stellen und ich werde mich bemühen sie auch zu beantworten.

Ich hoffe meine kleine und verständliche (hoffentlich) Erklärung hat euch weiter geholfen.

Die Berechnung im 3. Absatz stammt von Forenmitglied @Softy.
Auch danke ich Forenmitglied @roheed für die Korrektur Lesung und seiner Hilfe in Bezug auf Rechtschreibung und Satzzeichen Setzung.


----------



## lord-elveon (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

ich denke darauf werden viele weitere posts verlinken  hab schon genug streitereien erlebt wieviel das menschliche auge wahrnehmen kann etc.

super post


----------



## zcei (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*



qwerkop23 schrieb:


> fail post



du meinst deinen eigenen odeR? 

ich find die Erklärung schlüssig und endlich gibt es mal einen Post wo sich viele drauf beziehen werden , wie der vorposter schon sagte..
Also warum fail?


----------



## Painkiller (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Sehr gut zusammen gefasst. 

Ich hoffe ich bekomme mal einen 120Hz-Monitor zum testen in die Finger


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

hol dir den samsung 2233RZ


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Soderle, nach leichter Kritik habe ich verschiedene Änderungen am Artikel vorgenommen. Ich hoffe jetzt lässt es sich noch leichter und verständlicher lesen, Viel Spaß.


----------



## Hansaplast (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Bei einer alten CRT-Röhre merkte man sehr wohl den Unterschied
ob die mit 60 hz vor sich hin flimmerte oder mit 85 hz zu ertragen war.

Ein moderner LED-Lcd-Fernseher packt 100 bzw 200 hz,
aber da ein Film z.B. nur 25 Bilder pro Sekunde hat,
zeigt ein 200 hz Fernseher jedes Filmframe halt 8 x.

Plasmas schaffen teilweise auch 600 hz.

Interessant finde ich das Geflacker bei den 3D-Shutterbrillen.
Wie oft pro Sekunde werden die Gläser dort geöffnet/geschlossen ? 

Wie sinnvoll wäre ein 50 Zoll 3D-Plasma mit 600 hz,
wenn die Shutterbrille z.B. nur mit 60 hz arbeitet ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Also die Hz bei einem CRT ist was anderes als bei einm LCD Monitor. Den bei einem LCD bleibt das Bild stehen bis das nächste kommt, das Auge/Gehirn nimm dann halt ein Bild doppelt war. Bei einem CRT Röhrenmonitor ensteht ein schwarz Bild bis das nächste angezeigt wird, also eine richtige schwarze Lücke. Daher das Flimmern das es bei einem LCD nicht gibt.
Das Problem bei Shutter Brillen ist das sie nur jedes zweite Bild anzeigen und dann auch noch abwechselnd rechts links. Das Flimmern hat den selben Hintergrund wie bei dem CRT Monitor. Auf dem linken Auge wird ein Bild angezeigt auf dem rechten ein schwarzes Bild und das immer abwechselnd. Daher lässt sich das Flimmern auch nicht mit einer höheren Hz Rate lösen. Da muss eine komplette andere Technik her. Damit helfen dir auch die 600Hz eines Plasmabildschirm nichts.


----------



## Pravasi (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Klasse erklärt!
Sowas gehört m.M.schon in den Sticker.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Klasse Erklärung Hulk 
Dann hatten wir neulich doch recht


----------



## Softy (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Schön, dass unsere angeregte Diskussion vor 2 Tagen zu etwas sinnvollem, nämlich diesem Thread hier geführt hat 

Wenn Du schreibst, dass die Graka unregelmäßig Bilder liefert, kann ich das z.B. bei Games nachvollziehen, wenn die Graka mit der Berechnung nicht hinterherkommt.

Du behauptest aber, dass diese Unregelmäßigkeit auch auf Monitore zutrifft, die auf 60 oder 120 Hz spezifiziert sind. Das wage ich stark zu bezweifeln und solange das nicht belegt ist, sehe ich noch einigen weiteren Diskussionsbedarf , da sich Deine Erklärung dann in Wohlgefallen auflöst...

Außerdem sollte in diesem Thread genau zwischen flimmern und ruckeln unterschieden werden, da flimmern bauartbedingt nur bei CRT's auftreten kann.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Unregelmäßig ist relative. Das Hauptproblem besteht darin das es zwischen Graka/ Monitor auf der einen Seite und Auge/Gehirn auf der anderen Seite keine Synchronisation gibt. Zwischen Monito und Graka gibt es den VSync der bewirkt das die Graka nur ein Bild schickt wenn der Monitor eins braucht. Jetzt gibt es noch das Proble das ganze mit dem Auge zu verbinden leider gibt es da keinen VSync auch zwischen Auge und Gehirn gibt es keien VSync der dieses problem beheben würde. Leider schwankt die Frequenz eines Monitors, bei einem 60Hz Monitor +-2Hz. Das Auge und ebenfalls das Gehirn schwanken leider auch in ihrer Aufnahme Geschwindigkeit und all diese Faktoren verhindern eine absolute flüssiger Wiedergabe. Die einzige Möglichkeit die man hat ist die Anzahl der angebotenen Bilder so drastisch zu erhöhen das auch ohne VSync egal wann das Augen oder Gehirn ein Bild verlangt auch ein vor liegt.

edit: freut mich das du dich an diesem Thema beteiligst. Ja unser Diskussion war der Auslöser warum ich diesen Artikel verfasst habe.


----------



## kem2010 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Mensch Leute, wieso so kompliziert????? bei einem 120HZ Monitor ist es sch..... egal wieviel Bilder pro Sekunde von der Graka kommt, oder obs unregelmäßig ist. 
Ganz einfach erklärt der Monitor erhält von der Graka 50 Hz Bilder und berechnet unabhängig von Graka zwischenbilder die er anschließend in die Bildfolge einfügt und erst dann wird die Bildfolge auf dem Monitor angezeigt also eine Bildwiederholungfrequenz von 120HZ mit Zwischenbildberechnung--> die folge ist das ein Bewegungsablauf ohne Ruckeln ohne Nachzieheffekte und ohne Sternschnuppeneffekte Dargestellt wird.

Deshalb macht es DEFINITIV Sinn einen 120 HZ Monitor zu kaufen.

Dasselbe gillt ja auch bei Tv Geräten, Ein Lcd oder LED-Lcd ohne min. 100HZ wird zu 99,9% Nachzieheffekte drin haben, egal wie stark und gut der Bildprozessor ist der das Bild aufs Panel zaubert.........


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Das Problem ist aber das die zwischen Bilder Doppel Bilder sind, was die Wahrnehmung des Auges/Gehirn ja auch behindert weil die Bewegung nicht weiter geführt wird. Es verhindert ein Flimmern, ähnlich wie bei einem CRT mehr aber auch nicht. Wäre ja schön wenn es so einfach wäre.


----------



## Softy (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*



kem2010 schrieb:


> Mensch Leute, wieso so kompliziert????? bei einem 120HZ Monitor ist es sch..... egal wieviel Bilder pro Sekunde von der Graka kommt, oder obs unregelmäßig ist.
> Ganz einfach erklärt der Monitor erhält von der Graka 50 Hz Bilder und berechnet unabhängig von Graka zwischenbilder die er anschließend in die Bildfolge einfügt und erst dann wird die Bildfolge auf dem Monitor angezeigt also eine Bildwiederholungfrequenz von 120HZ mit Zwischenbildberechnung--> die folge ist das ein Bewegungsablauf ohne Ruckeln ohne Nachzieheffekte und ohne Sternschnuppeneffekte Dargestellt wird.
> 
> Deshalb macht es DEFINITIV Sinn einen 120 HZ Monitor zu kaufen.
> ...



Dass ein Monitor mit 120Hz Zwischenbilder berechnet, ist ja wohl klar, und hat nichts mit der Diskussion hier zu tun, genausowenig Nachzieheffekte


----------



## kem2010 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber das die zwischen Bilder Doppel Bilder sind, was die Wahrnehmung des Auges/Gehirn ja auch behindert weil die Bewegung nicht weiter geführt wird. Es verhindert ein Flimmern, ähnlich wie bei einem CRT mehr aber auch nicht. Wäre ja schön wenn es so einfach wäre.



Was meinst eigentlich mit doppelbilder, das er dasselbe abbild zweimal ausgibt?


----------



## Softy (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Unregelmäßig ist relative. Das Hauptproblem besteht darin das es zwischen Graka/ Monitor auf der einen Seite und Auge/Gehirn auf der anderen Seite keine Synchronisation gibt. Zwischen Monito und Graka gibt es den VSync der bewirkt das die Graka nur ein Bild schickt wenn der Monitor eins braucht. Jetzt gibt es noch das Proble das ganze mit dem Auge zu verbinden leider gibt es da keinen VSync auch zwischen Auge und Gehirn gibt es keien VSync der dieses problem beheben würde. Leider schwankt die Frequenz eines Monitors, bei einem 60Hz Monitor +-2Hz. Das Auge und ebenfalls das Gehirn schwanken leider auch in ihrer Aufnahme Geschwindigkeit und all diese Faktoren verhindern eine absolute flüssiger Wiedergabe. Die einzige Möglichkeit die man hat ist die Anzahl der angebotenen Bilder so drastisch zu erhöhen das auch ohne VSync egal wann das Augen oder Gehirn ein Bild verlangt auch ein vor liegt.
> 
> edit: freut mich das du dich an diesem Thema beteiligst. Ja unser Diskussion war der Auslöser warum ich diesen Artikel verfasst habe.



Das mit der "Vsync" zwischen Auge und Gehirn scheint mir ein guter Ansatz zu sein. Ich habe bisher immer das Auge für den limitierenden Faktor gehalten, da das Sehen ja ein photochemischer Prozess ist, und die Rezeptoren erst einmal wieder "gereinigt" werden müssen, bevor ein neues Signal empfangen/weitergeleitet werden kann.
Es scheint aber so zu sein, dass das Auge ca. 60 Bilder/Sekunde wahrnehmen kann, das Gehirn aber nur ca. 30 verarbeiten kann, was dann auch größere individuelle Unterschiede und eine "trainierbarkeit" erklären würde (Irgendeinen Vorteil muss es ja haben wenn man 8 Stunden täglich Ego-shooter zockt ) 
Vllt. bin ich ja auch grad aufm Holzweg, ich werd morgen nochmal recherchieren und nachdenken


----------



## Whitey (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

@Hulkhardy1 

schöner Theard, wirklich hilfreich für manche.



kem2010 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach erklärt der Monitor erhält von der Graka 50 Hz Bilder und berechnet unabhängig von Graka zwischenbilder die er anschließend in die Bildfolge einfügt und erst dann wird die Bildfolge auf dem Monitor angezeigt also eine Bildwiederholungfrequenz von 120HZ mit Zwischenbildberechnung



@kem2010

Das stimmt aber so nicht, den die Grafikkarte gibt wirkliche 120Hz aus, bei Fernsehern mag das wohl stimmen das dort Zwischenbilder berechnet werden, aber beim PC bzw. bei PC-Monitoren ist das definitiv nicht der Fall, da es sonst extreme verzögerungen geben würde, deshalb sind Fernseher mit Zwischenbildberechnung auch nicht wirklich Shooter geeignet.


----------



## Hansaplast (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*



Weissi schrieb:


> @Hulkhardy1
> 
> schöner Theard, wirklich hilfreich für manche.
> 
> ...



Mit dem was du jetzt beschreibst, meinst du doch sicher "Halbbilder" aus denen sich ein typisches PAL Fernsehbild zusammensetzt;
eine PC-Grafikkarte produziert aber grundsätzlich Vollbilder.

Trotzdem ein interessanter Ansatz:
Eine auf die altmodischen Halbbilder modifizierte Grafikengine würde bei sehr bewegungsintensiven Spielen wie z.B. Pro Evo Soccer
vielleicht eine dynamischere Darstellung als Vollbilder erlauben.
Als Erklärung: Nehmt einen beliebigen alten Actionfilm wie z.B. "Bullit" mit Steve McQueen und drückt während der elfminütigen Verfolgungsjagd
mal ab und zu auf die Pause-Taste und guckt euch diese Standbilder an.
Sie sehen teilweise extrem verwischt und unscharf aus, aber im laufenden Film scharf.
Genau diese Art von dynamischer Bewegungsunschärfe einzelner Bildobjekte ist es, die in Computerspielen fehlt.
Dort sind sie gerade mal bei Tiefenunschärfe.


----------



## General Quicksilver (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also die Hz bei einem CRT ist was anderes als bei einm LCD Monitor. Den bei einem LCD bleibt das Bild stehen bis das nächste kommt, das Auge/Gehirn nimm dann halt ein Bild doppelt war. Bei einem CRT Röhrenmonitor ensteht ein schwarz Bild bis das nächste angezeigt wird, also eine richtige schwarze Lücke. Daher das Flimmern das es bei einem LCD nicht gibt.
> Das Problem bei Shutter Brillen ist das sie nur jedes zweite Bild anzeigen und dann auch noch abwechselnd rechts links. Das Flimmern hat den selben Hintergrund wie bei dem CRT Monitor. Auf dem linken Auge wird ein Bild angezeigt auf dem rechten ein schwarzes Bild und das immer abwechselnd. Daher lässt sich das Flimmern auch nicht mit einer höheren Hz Rate lösen. Da muss eine komplette andere Technik her. Damit helfen dir auch die 600Hz eines Plasmabildschirm nichts.



Das stimmt so auch nur teilweise, weil die Wahrnehmung Flimmern auch nur bis zu einer gewissen Frequenz umsetzt, so kannst du z.B.: 100 Hz flimmern an einer LED sehen, aber bei 10000 Hz brauchst du dann aber Messtechnik um das nachzuweisen (LEDs können noch deutlich schneller gepulst werden, das wird z.B.: in Optokopplern, die zur digitalen Signalübertragung eingesetzt werden, angewendet.) Die Flimmerfrequenz muss nur wesentlich höher sein als die Aufnahmefähigkeit des Wahrnehmungsprozesses.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*



Softy schrieb:


> Das mit der "Vsync" zwischen Auge und Gehirn scheint mir ein guter Ansatz zu sein. Ich habe bisher immer das Auge für den limitierenden Faktor gehalten, da das Sehen ja ein photochemischer Prozess ist, und die Rezeptoren erst einmal wieder "gereinigt" werden müssen, bevor ein neues Signal empfangen/weitergeleitet werden kann.
> Es scheint aber so zu sein, dass das Auge ca. 60 Bilder/Sekunde wahrnehmen kann, das Gehirn aber nur ca. 30 verarbeiten kann, was dann auch größere individuelle Unterschiede und eine "trainierbarkeit" erklären würde (Irgendeinen Vorteil muss es ja haben wenn man 8 Stunden täglich Ego-shooter zockt )
> Vllt. bin ich ja auch grad aufm Holzweg, ich werd morgen nochmal recherchieren und nachdenken



Möchte mich nicht wirklich in die Diskussion einklinken, aber nur mal so zur Biologie:
- Weder Auge noch Hirn sind getaktet, "sehen" ist ein kontinuirlicher Prozess und Synchronisationsprobleme sollte es nicht geben
- Ein Auge kann deutlich mehr als 60 oder gar 25fps auflösen. Jeder, der schonmal nach längerer Arbeit an einem 100Hz CRT auf 85Hz gewechselt ist, wird einen Unterschied bestätigen können -> 90fps kann man getrost als Minimum annehmen. Bei neurologischen Tests von Piloten wurden afaik schon Spitzenwerte im Bereich von 200fps festgestellt
- Das Hirn ist deutlich langsamer, aber selektiv:
Vollständig und bewußt auswerten können einige Menschen tatsächlich nur knapp über 20fps und die Mehrheit bemerkt bei 24fps im Kino meist keinen Unterschied zu "live". Ausgenommen hiervon sind oft schnelle Bewegungen (Die Schlacht um Helms Deep im zweiten LoTR liefert mehrere Beispiele), in denen bei aufmerksamker Betrachtung entweder die Bewegungsunschärfe des Filmmaterials oder sogar die von dieser maskierten Sprünge wahrgenommen werden. In Spielen fehlt Bewegungsunschärfe, d.h. Sprünge sind wesentlich leichter wahrzunehmen - viele erfahrene Spieler bezeichnen ein 30fps Konsolenspiel nicht als 100% flüssig.
Der Grund hierfür liegt u.a. in obigem "vollständig und bewußt". Im Gegensatz zur landläufigen Meinungen ist das Gehirn nämlich nicht blöd und setzt somit bei der Auswertung der 100-200fps vom Auge Prioritäten: 1. Bewegungen 2. Umrisse 3. Farben. Auf <30fps (bei einigen Menschen ggf. auch >30fps) limitiert ist wirklich nur die Farbwahrnehmung. Umrisse können wir deutlich mehr pro Sekunde wahrnehmen und Bewegungen werden noch schneller analysiert. Frei nach dem Motto: Erst losrennen, dann überlegen ob der Umriss eher zu einem Nashorn oder einer Raubkatze passt und ganz zum schluss darüber philosophieren, ob sie gefleckt oder gestreift ist.
Für Spieler bedeutet das:
Nur weil man sich bei einem Film bei 30fps am Limit sieht, heißt das nicht, dass man in Shootern bei 120fps nicht besser reagieren kann, als bei 60fps.


(Synchronisation spielt aber trotzdem eine Rolle, nämlich zwischen Grafikkarte und Monitor: Vsync hat bei 120Hz logischerweise auch ohne Triplebuffer geringe Auswirkungen. Ein weiterer technischer Effekt sind 8ms weniger Latenz zwischen Aktion und Ausgabe bei 120 statt 60fps)


----------



## Softy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

@ruyven

Da war ich wohl tatsächlich bisschen aufm Holzweg 

Danke für diese ausführliche, anschauliche und nachvollziehbare Erklärung


----------



## widder0815 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

kann ich nicht bestätigen , bei meinen 22" LCD sind 75Hz standart  , und ich hab absolut 0 probs .

mir kann keiner erzählen er erkennt ein unterschied , ob ein game mit 75Hz  oder 120Hz läuft.

das wäre mal ein cooler vergleichstest , so ala ... in welchem glas ist "valensina" a b oder c ... mit welchem der 3 LCDs läuft das game mit 120Hz 
 ...a b oder c .


----------



## faibel (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Weder Auge noch Hirn sind getaktet, "sehen" ist ein kontinuirlicher Prozess und Synchronisationsprobleme sollte es nicht geben



Danke dass es mal gesagt wurde. Allein diese Aussage entkräftet den gesamten Startpost in nahezu allen Punkten.
Der Artikel strotzt nur so vor inhaltlichen Fehlern ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Ach Quark, ich hab mich schon schlau gemacht als ich den Artikel verfasst habe. Er ist nur sehr stark vereinfacht das ist alles. Das Prinzip stimmt. Natürlich hat das Auge/Gehirn einen gewissen Takt, natürlich nicht so wie eine Cammera oder Monitor. Ich habe die Verarbeitungszeit in einen Takt umgerechnet um es besser zu veranschaulichen. Das die Wahrnehmung kontinuierlich ist, das stmt natürlich. Das ich die Verarbeitungszeit in einen Takt veranschaulicht habe ist nicht auf meinem Misst gewachsen sondern es ist so allgemein üblich es so zu machen. Sonst hast du ja keine Berechnungsgrundlage.


----------



## faibel (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Du nennst das also stark vereinfacht ?



> Immer wenn das Gehirn bereit ist ein Bild aufzunehmen/verarbeiten, muss   vom Monitor auch eins geliefert werden. Bei nur 25 Bildern in der   Sekunde kann es aber sein, dass gerade in diesem Moment eine Lücke  auftritt zwischen zwei  Bildern, wenn das ein mal oder öfter passiert  hast du das Gefühl von  leichten Rucklern.
> Wenn ein Monitor 120 Bilder in der Sekunde darstellen kann, ist die   Wahrscheinlichkeit größer, dass wenn das Gehirn gerade ein neues Bild   verarbeiten will auch vom Monitor eins vorliegt. Es wirkt dann  flüssiger. Bei 120 B/s sind die Lücken viel kleiner und die Treffer  Möglichkeit für das Auge/Gehirn sind dann folglich höher.
> 
> Nehmen wir einmal an, dass das Auge nur 30 Bilder pro Sekunde (also alle   33,3 Millisekunden ein Bild) an das Gehirn weiterleiten kann und die  Frequenz  des Monitors beträgt 25 Frames (alle 40ms ein Bild). Dann ist  es tatsächlich so,  dass einzelne Bilder des Monitors doppelt  wahrgenommen werden, da pro  Bild das, dass Auge wahrnimmt,  durchschnittlich nur 0,8 Bilder vom  Monitor zur Verfügung gestellt  werden können. => es ruckelt


Ich nenne das schlichtweg falsch weil die Wahrnehmung gänzlich anders funktioniert. Beim Vsync einer Grafikkarte kann man das so stehen lassen aber das Auge/Hirn-Zusammenspiel ist damit absolut nicht vergleichbar.
Interessehalber, wo ist es "allgemein üblich" dies in Takten zu definieren ?
Als analoge Größe könnte ich mir das noch vorstellen aber dass das Auge ein Bild nicht wahrnehmen kann weil gerade kein passender "Takt" vorhanden ist ist m.M.n. sehr weit hergeholt.

Wenn man das Thema mit den Takten weiter ausbaut käme man nach der o.g. Erklärung zu dem Schluß das eine Beleuchtung mit Leuchtstofflampen nicht funktionieren kann weil das Gehirn zu oft die dunklen Stellen verarbeitet während die Lampe gerade nicht leuchtet.
Das tut sie jedoch 100mal in der Sekunde und trotzdem nimmt man das LSR-Flackern wahr. Also irgendwas passt da mit deiner Erklärung oben nicht zusammen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ach Quark, ich hab mich schon schlau gemacht als ich den Artikel verfasst habe. Er ist nur sehr stark vereinfacht das ist alles. Das Prinzip stimmt. Natürlich hat das Auge/Gehirn einen gewissen Takt, natürlich nicht so wie eine Cammera oder Monitor. Ich habe die Verarbeitungszeit in einen Takt umgerechnet um es besser zu veranschaulichen. Das die Wahrnehmung kontinuierlich ist, das stmt natürlich. Das ich die Verarbeitungszeit in einen Takt veranschaulicht habe ist nicht auf meinem Misst gewachsen sondern es ist so allgemein üblich es so zu machen. Sonst hast du ja keine Berechnungsgrundlage.



Dann hast du den grundlegenden Unterschied zwischen "kontinuierlich" und "getaktet" wegvereinfacht und anschließend auf dieser vollkommen falschen Grundlage weitergearbeitet, womit der Artikel trotz "schlauch machen" nicht schlau ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Auch wenn das Gehirn kontinuierlich 25 Bilder wahrnehmen kann, also unterscheidet dann kann man davon sprechen das, das Gehirn einen Taktrate von 25 Bildern in der Sekunde hat. Ich wollte keine Doktorarbeit schreiben sondern nur verständlich machen warum ein Monitor mit bis zu 200Hz noch verteile bringen kann und ich denke das habe ich auch geschafft.


----------



## faibel (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Es geht ja auch nicht um eine Doktorarbeit und so nett wie die Erklärung auch gemeint ist bleibt dein Lösungsansatz immer noch ungeeignet. Selbst wenn man Fünf gerade sein lässt und die These mit dem 25mal in der Sekunde getakteten Gehirn zulässt ist der nächste Gedanke, nämlich die fehlende Synchronisation zum Monitor, zu weit hergeholt.
Es ist nicht so das ein Gehirn gerade ein Bild verarbeitet und dann kpl. dicht macht sodass keine neue Information mehr aufgenommen werden kann. Speziell beziehe ich mich dabei auf diese Aussage: "_Immer wenn das Gehirn bereit ist ein Bild aufzunehmen/verarbeiten, muss    vom Monitor auch eins geliefert werden. Bei nur 25 Bildern in der    Sekunde kann es aber sein, dass gerade in diesem Moment eine Lücke   auftritt zwischen zwei  Bildern, wenn das ein mal oder öfter passiert   hast du das Gefühl von  leichten Rucklern."

_Das Phänomen was du meinst tritt beim aktivierten Vsync eines Monitors auf und nicht im Kopf. Ist die Monitorsynchronisation bei bzw. 60Hz aktiv und die Grafikkarte hinkt bei einem Bild auch nur 0.1ms hinterher stellt der Monitor noch das alte Bild dar. Schafft die Grafikkarte bsp. nur noch 54fps bei aktiviertem 60Hz VSync sinkt die Framerate bei fehlendem TrippleBuffering schlimmstenfalls auf stattliche 30fps was dann als ruckeln empfunden werden kann. Das ist jedoch technisch bedingt und liegt nicht an der Signalverarbeitung im eigenen Denkapparat. So gesehen machen 120Hz Monitore Sinn weil mehr Bilder dargestellt werden können die bei 60 oder 75Hz Vsync nicht dargestellt werden würden.

Zum Thema "Wieviele fps kann ein Mensch wahrnehmen" kannst du dir auch mal die Webseite von http://www.100fps.com anschauen. Dort wird so einiges aufgegriffen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Ich mach jedem das Angebot ebenfalls so einen Arikel über das Thema zu verfassen ob es was bringt einen Monitor mit mehr als 60 Hz zu kaufen. Der Artikel muss aber so verfasst sein das ein 12 Jähriger Hauptschüler ihn versteht und keine Fremdwörter benutzen. Glaub mir das ist eine Mammut Aufgabe und man stößt sehr schnell darauf das es extrem schwer ist. Wenn du im Internet so mal die Foren durchsuchst wirst du feststellen das es tausendfach diskutiert wird. 
Ich habs auch schon @ruyven_macaran via PN gesagt ich erwarte von euch ebenfalls einen Artikel über dieses Thema und wenn ihr es besser könnte hat jeder User hier in der Commiunety was davon. Aber glaub mir es ist nicht so einfach wie es aussieht.


----------



## wari (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

glücklicherweise sehe ich ab 60fps+ keinen unterschied mehr.. 60 vs 120 fps und schnellere reaktion möglich halte ich für schwachsinning :/

erspart mir im uebrigen auch hardwarekosten


----------



## widder0815 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Also nochmal zum Thema , nein es macht absolut keinen Sinn sich einen 120Hz LCD zu kaufen wenn man 3D nicht nutzen will ... ob 75Hz oder 85Hz oder 120Hz ist völlig Puhpe ... erst recht ab den LCD´s , bei Röhren Monitore sollen mehr Hz ja die Augen geschont haben ... das fällt jetzt aber weg .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Wie wäre es, wenn du diese Behauptung ein bißchen argumentativ untermauerst, so wie es eine ganze Reihe von Leuten mit unterschiedlichen Begründungen in gegenteiliger Richtung gemacht haben?
Das hier ist ein Diskussionsforum, kein IchschmeißderWeltmeineMeinungandenKopfBoard.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Super erklärt...sogar der dümmste Mensch auf Erden würde den echt gut geschriebenen Text verstehen...meinen respekt dafür das du dir so viel Mühe gemacht hast.


----------



## wolfpower (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Ich habe mir vor kurzem den neuen BenQ mit 120Hz zugelegt und nach ausgiebigen Testen...ja es macht einen Sinn!
Mit 120 Hz läuft es einfach flüssiger, richtig butterweich. 

Allerdings ist mir erst durch 120Hz aufgefallen wie zitterig doch 60Hz eigentlich ist. Zuvor empfand ich 60Hz als optimal.

Es gibt kein zurück mehr - nur noch 120Hz!


----------



## robbryjo (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Auch bei den crts war es so. Wenn man abgesehen davon,dass es bei 60 Hz schlecht für die Augen war, gezockt hat, war das bild zb bei cs 1.6 deutlich unschärfer und bei bewegung verschwommener als bei 120 Hz auf einem CRT.

Genau so wird es wohl auch hier sein. Die Leute die behaupten es macht keinen sinn, erreichen nur keine 100-120 Frames und meinen es bringt nicht wenn sie crysis mit 20 fps spielen. Würen sie jetzt aber mit 2xSli 580 gtx crysis mit 90 fps spielen sieht man einen riesigen unterschied.

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen bei älteren Spielen vorallem Shooter bringt es sehr viel (wenn der Inputlag gering ist, um so mehr)


----------



## Holyhawk (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Also haben wir nun 2 ziemlich gegensätzliche Meinungen. Ich habe mit einem Kumpel auch drüber diskutiert und wir waren unterschiedlicher Meinung. 

Aber ich habe nicht viel dazu sagen können weil ich mich in dem thema nicht auskenne und der erste Post war super, andererseits haben die späteren Posts in quasi in der Luft zerissen. Einige schreiben man sieht es nicht, ob es 60 oder 120HZ sind, andere meinen man sieht es total deutlich.

Also ich kann sagen das ich an meinem 60hz Monitor nicht sehe ob ich 50 oder 250 Frames habe, aber vllt. sind meine Augen auch einfach kaputt oder so. Ich werde mir demnächst, spätestens ende Frühling einen neuen 24" kaufen und allein aus Interesse, würde es mich wirklich interessieren ob man den Unterschied so krass wahrnimmt.

Aber nuja, dann wirds wie bei meiner SSD zu Hause, jedes mal wenn ich woanders am Rechner bin, denke ich nur.. meine Güte dauert der scheiß lange... denke ich das dann bei allen Monitoren auch?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Das hängt wirklich von dir Persönlich ab. Es gibt Leute die nehmen Microruckler eines CF oder SLI Verbunds nicht war, andere treibt es fast in den Wahnsinn, auch gibt es hier einen User der bekommt von LED Backlight Monitore Kopfschmerzen. Der Mensch  ist echt recht unterschiedlich, ich kann dir nur eines raten teste es selber bei dir ob du den Unterschied siehst oder nicht. Bitte an alle grabt diesen Thread nicht mehr aus, der hat mir so viel ärger eingebracht und Diskussionen und das obwohl ich der Menschheit nur einen Gefallen tun wollte in dem ich die ewige Streitfrage kläre!!!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Eines gleich vorneweg:

ich nehme einen EXTREMEN Unterschied wahr zwischen 25/30 FPS und 60 FPS und das ict keine Einbildung 

Davon abgesehen habe ich mal bei einem 120 Hz-fähigem Notebook folgendes getestet:

-Bildschirm auf 60 Hz gestellt und Ego-Shooter gestartet:

sobald die FPS-Rate UNGLEICH 60 ist,z.B. 45 oder 35 FPS d.h. nicht mit der Hz-Frequenz des Monitors übereinstimmt, nehme ich ein sehr deutliches Ruckeln / Zittern / Bildzuckeln wahr. Sowohl bei V-Sync An und AUS !

Dann habe ich mal auf 120 Hz umgestellt und siehe da:
selbst bei 40 FPS läuft das Bild (auch bei V-Sync: AN) absolut butterweich.

Wenn auf meinem Monitor ein Ego Shooter mit weniger als 60 FPS läuft, fängts sofort an unsauber und zitterig zu laufen, bei exakt 60 FPS (also V-Sync AN) läufts PERFEKT

Was ich mir von einem 120 Hz Monitor erhoffe: das die Spiele selbst mit nur 35 oder 45 FPS so butterweich laufen wie mit 60 FPS...

Evtl. werde ich meinen PC mal mit zu A....o schleppen, an einen 120 Hz anschließen und mal testen...bevor ich über 230 € dafür hinblättere...

Wenn DAS nichts bringt dann wird man Crysis / Metro 2033 etc wohl erst mit zwei GTX 580 im SLI-Verbund durchgehend (auch im Level "Assault"  )mit den begehrten 60 FPS spielen können...


----------



## wolfpower (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Evtl. werde ich meinen PC mal mit zu A....o schleppen, an einen 120 Hz anschließen und mal testen...bevor ich über 230 € dafür hinblättere...



spar dir die Mühe und bestelle direkt gleich. 
Ist doch auch viel bequemer mit 14tägigen Rückgaberecht. 
So kannst du 2 Wochen in Ruhe testen ohne die Katze im Sack zu kaufen.


----------



## JoghurtLover (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob es sinn macht einen 120hz monitor zu kaufen wenn meine Grafikkarte ~55 FPS in spielen wie BF3 / crysis auf Ultra schafft? Sollte sie mehr als 60fps schaffen um einen unterschied zu 60hz zu erkennen? Ich muss mir nämlich sowieso grad einen neuen Monitor anschaffen 

Wäre nice wenn mir jemand antworten könnte!


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Der Unterschied ist auch deutlich, wenn die Grafikkarte nur 50-60 fps liefern kann


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Zumindest wenn man mit Vsync und ohne Triple-Buffering spielen will sollte er sogar sehr deutlich sein.


----------



## MMutzeck (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Der Unterschied von 60 HZ zu 120 HZ ist mehr als deutlich zu sehen und zu merken.
Ich habe jetzt gut 2 Jahre nur noch 120 HZ genutzt und merke es sofort, selbst auf dem Desktop sobald ich die Maus in der hand halte.
Die Sache ist nur wenn du 120 HZ nutzen willst, brauchst du auch deine 120 FPS, sonst bringt das nicht wirklich was.
Ist ähnlich wie bei 60 HZ wenn du da nur 30 FPS hast, ist es auch sofort zu merken und anders ist es nicht bei 120 HZ, wenn die FPS da mal auf 80 gehen, mekrst du es sofort, grade in Shootern.

Heißt also, wenn du 120 HZ zum Zocken haben willst, brauchst du mindestens eine HD 7970 oder GTX 680 und selbst da hast du nicht immer deine 120 FPS bei 120 HZ, da die Karten nicht genut Power haben.

PS: Ich bin allerdings jettz wieder vom 120 HZ auf IPS 60 HZ umgestiegen, da mir die Bildqualität einfach wichtiger ist und ich beim TN Panel einfach Augenkrebs bekomme.


Grüße
MM


----------



## Softy (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*



MMutzeck schrieb:


> Die Sache ist nur wenn du 120 HZ nutzen willst, brauchst du auch deine 120 FPS, sonst bringt das nicht wirklich was.
> Ist ähnlich wie bei 60 HZ wenn du da nur 30 FPS hast, ist es auch sofort zu merken und anders ist es nicht bei 120 HZ, wenn die FPS da mal auf 80 gehen, mekrst du es sofort, grade in Shootern.
> 
> Heißt also, wenn du 120 HZ zum Zocken haben willst, brauchst du mindestens eine HD 7970 oder GTX 680 und selbst da hast du nicht immer deine 120 FPS bei 120 HZ, da die Karten nicht genut Power haben.



Das ist doch Blödsinn. Natürlich sieht man auch einen deutlichen Unterschied, wenn die Grafikkarte nur 50-60fps liefert.


----------



## MMutzeck (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Jupp, das Bild wird ziemlich unruhig und es nervt ziemlich.
Wie gesagt wenn du 120 HZ nutzt, brauchst du für ein angenehmes spielen 100 FPS, alles drunter ist nicht schön bei 120 HZ.
Wie gesagt, ich spiele BF3 mit 120 HZ bei 120 FPS und sobald die FPS auf 100 oder 80 fallen, merke ich es sofort sobald ich meine Maus bewege, dafür brauch ich netmal eine FPS Anzeige.


Grüße
MM


----------



## Yellowant (22. Februar 2013)

Muss jetzt kurz was zu sagen. Hab mir letzte Woche einen Benq 2411T geholt. 

Hab zwar im Schnitt nur 90 Frames in meinen Games (Bf3 Cod) 

Stell aber fest das die Bilder deutlich "geschmeidiger" sind. 

Ich bin absolut überzeugt von das der Mensch denn Unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 144Hz wahrnimmt. 

Danke an den TE-Starter für eine einfache einfache Einführung in die Thematik der hohen Hz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Da fällt mir gerade so auf: Hat jemand mit 120 Hz Monitor eigentlich schon mal ausprobiert, ob es sich lohnt, die Frequenz zu drosseln, wenn die Grafikkarte z.B. konstant bei 70-100 fps liegt? @120 Hz können die ja (ohne triple-buffer-lag) nur mit 60 fps ausgegeben werden, aber z.B. @75 Hz hätte man fast durchgängig 75 fps.
*displayfeintuning*


----------



## blackout24 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumindest wenn man mit Vsync und ohne Triple-Buffering spielen will sollte er sogar sehr deutlich sein.


 
Dachte sobald man VSync an hat kommt etwas Input Lag.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Jein. Man könnte es als Lag bezeichnen, wenn nicht mitten im Bildaufbau auf ein neues, fertiges Bild gewechselt wird - aber wenn man in ganzen Bildern rechnet, hat Vsync keinen Einfluss. Typischerweise wird Vsync aber mit Triple-Buffering kombiniert (um zu verhindern, damit eben auch FPS zwischen der Wiederholfrequenz des Monitors und glatten Teilern möglich sind, also bei konstant 59 möglichen frames und 60 Hz nicht nur 30 fps ausgegeben werden) - und das sorgt für ein Bild lag.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da fällt mir gerade so auf: Hat jemand mit 120 Hz Monitor eigentlich schon mal ausprobiert, ob es sich lohnt, die Frequenz zu drosseln, wenn die Grafikkarte z.B. konstant bei 70-100 fps liegt? @120 Hz können die ja (ohne triple-buffer-lag) nur mit 60 fps ausgegeben werden, aber z.B. @75 Hz hätte man fast durchgängig 75 fps.
> *displayfeintuning*


 
Die Idee hat was! Das wäre wieder was für ein PCGH Video!  

Sobald ich wieder einen 120Hz Monitor in die Finger bekomme, probier ich das mal aus.


----------



## captain_drink (17. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Ich hätte eine allgemeine Frage zum Thema 60 Hz gg. 120 Hz, für deren Beantwortung ich dankbar wäre:

Soweit mir bekannt, muss man sich bei 60-Hz-LCD-Monitoren ja zwischen zwei Optionen entscheiden: 1.) Vsync aus, dafür aber Tearing. 2.) Vsync an, dafür aber möglicherweise Microstuttering (Stocken, Ruckeln).
Da die erste Option für mich nicht akteptabel ist, muss ich die zweite wählen. Bei dieser ist es allerdings bei mir so, dass manche Spiele nicht flüssig scrollen, sondern "stottern". Ich führe das darauf zurück, dass die Grafikkarte entweder viel zu viele oder zu wenige Bilder liefert und daher die vertikale Synchronisierung nicht gelingt, wodurch Bilder übersprungen werden. Um dem gegenzusteuern, sind mir folgende Maßnahmen bekannt:
1.) Triple Buffering: Durch einen dritten Framebuffer treten keine Bildsprünge mehr auf. Nachteile:
-belegt VRAM
-über Grafikkartentreiber nur unter OpenGL forcierbar
-über D3DOverrider nur unter DirectX 9 (?) forcierbar
2.) Framelimiter: Wenn man die Frames limitiert, wird das Stocken reduziert oder verschwindet ganz. Größere Nachteile dieser Methode wären mir nicht bekannt, auch wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin, welches Framelimit im Normalfall das beste ist (60? 59? 30?)

Am liebsten wäre es mir jedoch, wenn ich auf all diese Dinge ganz verzichten und Vsync ohne Bildstocken nutzen könnte. Daher meine Frage: Wie verhält es bei diesem Thema bei 120-Hz-LCDs? Ich könnte mir denken, dass dort auch bei weniger als 120 FPS kein Stocken auftritt, weil 120 mehr glatte Teiler hat als 60. Trifft das zu?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Das trifft zu.

Das davor aber nicht zu 100%: Mit Vsync hast du kein "mirco"ruckeln, sondern ggf. Makroruckeln. Die Frametimes betragen entweder 1/60, 1/30 oder 1/20 Sekunde (wenns 1/15 wird, kann man gleich ganz aufgeben), aber es können nicht zwei Frames direkt aufeinander folgen und dann Lücke kommen. Wenn die Grafikarte die 60 nicht bringt, dann kommt halt immer mal wieder ein 1/30er dazwischen.
Mit einem 120 Hz Monitor hast du zusätzlich 1/40 und 1/24, die mehr bzw. minder flüssig aussehen.

Vsync belegt übrigens kaum VRAM (ein Full-HD Bild extra hat keine 6 MiB), störender wäre da schon 1 Frame Latenz. Was bei 120 fps aber natürlich auch verschmerzbarer ist, als bei 60 fps.


----------



## captain_drink (18. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Danke für die Antwort.

Vielleicht sollte ich meine Ausführungen noch ergänzen: Triple Buffering wäre dazu geeignet, den Bereich <60 FPS abzudecken, während ein Framelimiter den Bereich >60 FPS abdecken würde. Wenn man beide Maßnahmen kombinieren würde, erhielte man also (bei aktiviertem Vsync) im Bereich bis 60 FPS/Hz ein genauso flüssiges Bild wie bei einem 120-Hz-Gerät. Dessen einziger Vorteil wäre demnach, dass auch FPS-Zahlen über 60 dargestellt werden könnten, was zu einer flüssigeren Bildwahrnehmung durch die höhere Zahl an dargestellten Einzelbildern führen würde. Korrekt?

Was vielleicht auch noch erwähnenswert ist: D3DOverrider soll angeblich auch DirectX 11 unterstützen, da das über dieselbe API wie DX10 angesteuert wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Bei >60 fps und eine 60 Hz Monitor wirkt der Vsync bereits selbst als Framelimiter 
Ansonsten gilt natürlich prinzipiell: Bei 60 fps sind 60 Hz und 120 Hz Monitor gleich flüssig. (Es kann aber sein, dass der 120Hzer das bessere Bild abliefert, weil er seinen Overdrive feiner ansteuert und weniger schliert.)
Das Triple-Buffering unterhalb von 60 fps sogar die bessere Lösung ist, was Bildflüssigkeit angeht, stimmt. Denn damit sind eben auch 52, 53, 54,... fps möglich. Nachteilig ist halt der, unabhängig von den realen fps, größere Outputlag.
(und imho wird der Frameverlust durch Vsync ohne Triplebuffering auch überbewertet. Gerade in fordernden Szenen schwankt die Last ja sehr stark. Die gefürchtete Halbierung der Bildwiderholrate tritt aber nur ein, wenn die Grafikkarte für jeden Frame konstant z.B. 1/57tel Sekunde braucht und somit nach Fertigstellung eines jeden fast eine gesamte Anzeigeperiode warten muss. Wenn 51 frames in <1/60tel und 6 in 1/40tel Sekunden berechnet werden können, dann fallen die fps durch dual buffering eben nicht von 57 auf 30, sondern von 57 auf 54. )


----------



## captain_drink (18. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei >60 fps und eine 60 Hz Monitor wirkt der Vsync bereits selbst als Framelimiter



Da wäre ich mir nicht sicher. Bei mir war es nämlich so, dass das Stocken bei aktiviertem Vsync verschwand, als ich den Framelimiter aktiviert habe. Das macht m.E. auch Sinn, weil Vsync ja nichts anderes bewirkt als eine Synchronisation der Bildausgabe zwischen Grafikkarte und Monitor. Dabei kann die Grafikkarte aber immer noch (bedeutend) mehr Bilder produzieren, als gerade ausgegeben werden können, wodurch es zu einem Stocken käme. Dass dieses (Frameüberschuss-)Stocken lediglich bei wenig fordernden Szenen auftrat, würde diese These sogar stützen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Bei Doublebuffering kann die Karte immer nur das nächste Bild berechnen - für mehr fehlt schlichtweg ein Speicherort, denn aus dem zweiten Puffer wird ja gerade dargestellt. Erst wenn das letzte berechnende Bild fertiggestellt ist und die Ausgabe auf den ersten Puffer wechselt, kann die Grafikkarte damit beginnen, das nächste Bild in den zweiten Puffer zu rendern und so einen Wechsel gibt es nur alle genau 1/60tel Sekunden. Das hat genau den gleichen Effekt, wie ein Framelimiter, der nur alle 1/60 Sekunden einen neuen Frame starten lässt.
Bei Triplebuffering mag die Sache anders aussehen. Da kann der Monitor ein Bild fertigstellen, die Grafikkarte hat eins bereit gerendert und arbeitet an einem dritten. Ist sie damit fertig, kann sie mit einem vierten anfangen, usw. Bei stark schwankender Last könnte es dann zu Ausgabeunregelmäßigkeiten kommen, weil manchmal der erste Frame nach dem Wechsel und manchmal der dritte oder vierte nach dem Wechsel für die nächste Ausgabe genutzt wird. Das ist dann aber imho Jammern auf verdammt hohem Niveau, wenn es störend auffällt, dass der Abstand im Inhalt zwischen zwei Frames mal 1/60 Sekunden und mal 1,25/60 Sekunden beträgt.


----------



## drebbin (15. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich meinen 60Hz full hd Monitor etwas ausreize und eventuell schaffe ihn auf zB 66Hz zu bringen (was ja auch +10% sind)...
Würde ich das in einem Ego shooter überhaupt bemerken?


----------



## Painkiller (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

66Hz sind kein Vergleich zu 120/144Hz. Sobald du einen 120/144Hz Monitor auf den Tisch hast, wirst du die Unterschiede wirklich auch spürbar merken.


----------



## drebbin (15. Mai 2013)

Also Nein^^


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Höchstwahrscheinlich nicht. Aber Du kannst es ja mal ausprobieren.


----------



## mdrejhon (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Artikel: BlurBusters: 60Hz vs 120Hz vs LightBoost


----------



## schwuppdiDu0juhu0 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Danke!

Somit habe ich auch heute was gelernt!


----------



## GamingWiidesire (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ansonsten gilt natürlich prinzipiell: Bei 60 fps sind 60 Hz und 120 Hz Monitor gleich flüssig.


 
Nein das stimmt nicht. 

Nehmen wir an wir haben 60 fps im Spiel. Einen 60Hz und daneben einen 120Hz Bildschirm. Wenn die 60fps gleichmäßig berechnet und ausgegeben werden ist deine Aussage richtig. Das passiert aber eigentlich nie so in einem Spiel. Der 43 Frame könnte in einem zu kleinen Abstand von 42ten Frame ausgegeben werden und der 60Hz Monitor muss dann direkt zum 44ten Frame springen. Der 120Hz Monitor wiederum ist schnell genug durch seine höhere Bildschirmwiederholungsrate und kann auch den 43ten Frame anzeigen. 

Du hast also im Spiel 60fps und mit dem 60Hz Monitor werden dennoch nur z. B. 56fps angezeigt. Der 120Hz wiederum volle 60fps. 

Deswegen wird auch bei Spielen fast immer der 120Hz Monitor auch "flüssiger" erscheinen auch schon bei niedrigeren Bildraten als 60.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Mein alter Thread, wusste gar nicht das es den noch gibt!! Tod geglaubte leben länger!!!


----------



## ricoroci (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Also ich hatte mal einen Asus VG248QE mit 144Hz und war sehr enttäuscht. Die Farben waren total versaut (gegenüber meinem etwas älteren 24 Zoll Acer), auch nach 4 stündigen einstellen. Habe es dann mal in Battlefield 3, Crysis 3 und Need for Speed probiert und war auch hier (etwas) geknickt. Der Effekt war zwar sichtbar und alles war etwas runder, aber dafür soviel Geld auszugeben war es mir dann nicht wert. Habe ihn zurückgeschickt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mal einen Asus VG248QE mit 144Hz und war sehr enttäuscht. Die Farben waren total versaut (gegenüber meinem etwas älteren 24 Zoll Acer), auch nach 4 stündigen einstellen. Habe es dann mal in Battlefield 3, Crysis 3 und Need for Speed probiert und war auch hier (etwas) geknickt. Der Effekt war zwar sichtbar und alles war etwas runder, aber dafür soviel Geld auszugeben war es mir dann nicht wert. Habe ihn zurückgeschickt.


 
Was?
Also dann haste was falsch gemacht aber der Asus war von den Farben sehr gut würde schon meinen das er fast an nen IPS rankommt.
Bissel einstellungsache.
Wichtig war erstma Gamma weiter runter drehen weil das mächtig nach oben geht ab 120Hz der rest ist einfach *feintuning*.
Ich musste meinen auch leider wieder weggeben aber an irgentwas haben sich meine Augen gestört obwohl ich das Bild Perfekt fande +144Hz ist einfach der knüller.
Die Farben sind halt etwas *knalliger* also wie bei den Phones IPS sah natürlicher aus von den Farben und Amoled knalliger ist halt geschmackssache.


----------



## ricoroci (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Was?
> Also dann haste was falsch gemacht aber der Asus war von den Farben sehr gut würde schon meinen das er fast an nen IPS rankommt.
> Bissel einstellungsache.
> Wichtig war erstma Gamma weiter runter drehen weil das mächtig nach oben geht ab 120Hz der rest ist einfach *feintuning*.
> ...


 
Dann muss es ein Produktfehler gewesen sein. 
Der sah wirklich extrem schlecht aus und ein Einstellungsfehler kann es eigentlich nicht sein, da bei uns im Haus ein Monitor- und TV-Spezialist wohnt. 
Wir haben wirklich sehr sehr lange rumprobiert, aber dabei ist nur Müll rausgekommen. (Leider)
Sie waren nicht knalliger (im Gegenteil) sondern einfach nicht farbtreu.


----------



## MistaKrizz (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

auch wenns nicht zum thema passt, frage ich hier mal um hilfe:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ptmonitor-zeigt-bei-yt-besuch-bildfehler.html




MFG und sry für


----------



## Cronos (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Wow, 
Das ist echt eine perfekte Erklärung und leicht verständlich, echt suuper! Dankeschön!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Oh kein Problem, obwohl nach 4 Jahren könnte man schon ein kleines Update machen, b.z.w es überarbeiten!


----------



## CreoQTeCacho (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Gruß,
Hmm 120Hz klingen schon verlockend, liegt aber leider nicht im Budget (Schüler).
Denke mit 60Hz kann man auch gut Spaß am zocken haben, oder? Ich habe keine Erfahrung in diesem FPS-bereich. Mein jetziger Rechenknecht schafft in BF3 (low) ca 40-50 mit Einbrüchen wenn viel los ist, BF4 gewünscht, gekauft, aber unmachbar... 

Was meint ihr zu dauerhaften 60Hz beim Zocken? Reicht doch aus, oder?
Was für Monitore könnt ihr mir Monitore für ca 120-140€ empfehlen?

Gruß und schon einmal ein Dankeschön..
marian


----------



## GamingWiidesire (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*



CreoQTeCacho schrieb:


> 120Hz [...] leider nicht im Budget (Schüler).
> 60Hz [...] Reicht doch aus, oder?


Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir nur sagen, dass du keinesfalls auch nur bei einem Freund 120 Hz/144 Hz austesten solltest, wenn es nicht in dein Budget passt. Einmal ausgetestet willst du mir nie wieder auf lächerlichen 60Hz spielen. Dann musst du aber Details runterschrauben, dann ist dir aber die Optik zu schlecht und dann musst du deinen PC upgraden. Es kostet also ordentlich Geld. 

Manchmal wünschte ich mir, dass ich nie gewechselt hätte. Konnte damals noch Spiele auf Konsole mit 30 FPS auf einem 60Hz Fernseher genießen. 
Heute bekomme ich davon nur Augenkrebs. 

Dasselbe mit G-Sync. Seitdem ich es hab, kann ich auch nicht mehr ohne. Ist zwar nicht derselbe Sprung wie von 60 auf 120+ Hz, aber trotzdem eine gute Verbesserung. 


In deinem Budget sind mir keine guten Monitore bekannt. Dell U2414h kostet so circa 200€.


----------



## goldeno-christafu (5. März 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Ich möchte gerne wissen mit wie vielen Mhz soll ich mir jetzt einen Gaming Monitor kaufen? Ich bin ein normaler Gamer der gerne auf Bildqualität achtet da Ich auch gerne Filme gucken möchte.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Tolle Erklärung  Hat mir übrigens die Frage beantwortet ob ich einen 120Hz Bildschirm will oder nicht, werde mir das mal bei einem Händler genauer anschauen, mal sehen wo ich einen finde. Der Media Markt hat keine 120Hz Monitore  aber ich werde schon noch fündig.


----------



## TheWalle82 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Hi,

da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir bald einen neuen Monitor + Graka zu kaufen mal folgende Frage:

Aktuell habe ich einen 120 Hz, FHD Monitor und ich liebe Ihn!! Es ist toll sogar unter Windows sieht das Bild einfach "weicher" aus.

Jetzt möchte ich aber von  FHD langsam weg in Richtung UHD oder WQHD ( und da sind 120 FPS bei hohen Details nicht drin ), wenn ich da einen 60Hz Monitor nehme wird es zwar nicht ruckelig aber , naja Ihr wisst was ich meine das "Smoothe" geht halt verloren auch beim Zocken.
Aber wie im Eingangspost ja erklärt wird liegt das nicht daran das 60 Bilder pro Sekunde zu wenig wären sondern diese zu unregelmäßig sind ( Framedrops ).
Wenn Ich jetzt aber auf G-Sync oder auf FreeSync gehe also die Timings der 60 Bilder "Perfekt" sind dann dürfte doch ( so meine Theorie ) keinerlei Unterschiede mehr zwischen 120FPS / 120 Hz und 60FPS / 60 Hz sein.

Lieg ich damit total daneben  ? Habe ich G-Sync und FreeSync falsch verstanden?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Da ist aber sowas von ein Unterschied.
Wenn du bei 60Hz mit Vsync arbeitest und auch konstant 60fps anliegen, dann ist das Bild genauso flüssig wie bei Gsync.


----------



## TheWalle82 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du bei 60Hz mit Vsync arbeitest und auch konstant 60fps anliegen, dann ist das Bild genauso flüssig wie bei Gsync.



Sorry, auch wenn ich das jetzt nicht Technisch begründen kann, aber das stimmt auf keinen Fall.

Es gibt genug Tech Videos im Netz wo der Unterschied gezeigt wird von nur VSync zu G-Sync und Freesync und da ist ein deutlicher Unterschied zu sehen.

Edit: hier wird es gut gezeigt: Nvidia G-Sync angetestet: Der versklavte Monitor im Praxiseinsatz - die LCD-Revolution? [Test der Woche]


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Wenn du einen 60Hz Monitor hast und dazu 60fps, gibt es bei der Flüssigkeit keinen Unterschied.
Bei Vsync erhöht sich aber der Inputlag.
Die Unterschiede sind nur gegeben, wenn du eine Bildrate hast die der normale 60Hz nicht synchronisiert darstellen kann, zB 48fps.


----------



## TheWalle82 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

@JoM79
Hast Du Dir das Video angesehen das ich verlinkt habe? Da wird eindeutig gezeigt das es nicht stimmt was Du sagt.

Nur VSync ist definitiv nicht genauso flüssig wie GSync oder FreeSync.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Du hast schon gelesen was ich geschrieben habe?
Es geht nur um den einen bestimmten Fall, wenn der Monitor 60Hz hat, die Grafikkarte konstant 60fps liefert und Vsync an ist.
Wo wird im Video gesagt, dass das nicht der Fall ist?


----------



## TheWalle82 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Okay dann hab ich dich wohl falsch verstanden, wo wir aber wieder beim Kern Thema und meiner Frage wären.

Habe ich mit konstanten 60 FPS + G-Sync (oder FreeSync ) ein ebenso flüssiges Bild wie mit 120FPS und 120 HZ ?
Theoretisch doch JA! Weil:

Bei 60 FPS die immer im selben Abstand vom Monitor gezeigt werden kann man kein Ruckeln mehr feststellen. die 120Hz braucht man nur weil die 60 FPS eben nicht immer in perfekt gleichen Abständen vom Monitor gezeigt werden sondern z.B. mal 2 Bilder während eines Bildneuaufbaus am Monitor von der Grake gebracht werden, dann während eines Neuaufbau am Monitor des Bildes garkein Bild von der Graka kommt und dann beim 3ten Neuaufbau kommt wieder ein Bild.
Dann hatte ich zwar 3 Bilder pro Sekunde und 3 Neu aufgebaute Bilder vom Monitoralso eigentlich super toll 60FPS / 60 Hz aber dennoch hatte ich ein Ruckeln.

Bei 120Hz hab ich jetzt den Vorteil das so viele Bilder an den Monitor geschickt werden und auch von diesem aufgebaut werden das selbst diese Unregelmäßigkeiten in einem so kleinen Zeitfenster stattfinden das ich sie nichtmehr wahrnehmen kann.

So jetzt ist bei G-Sync doch garantiert das mit jedem Bild von der Graka ein Naufbau am Monitor stattfindet. Also z.B. bei 60 FPS immer die exakt selben Abstände zwischen Bildern sind, diese Abstände sind so klein das man keinerlei Ruckeln mehr feststellen kann.


Lieg ich damit daneben? Und wenn ja warum?

P.S. Und vielen dank das Du dich zu dem Thema mit mir auseinandersetzt .. wenigstens einer


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Zur allgemeinen Frage:
Ein klares nein.

Erstmal grundlegend:
Kommen Bildaufbau 2 Bilder kurz hintereinander an, dann ist jegliche Art der Synchronisierung ausgestellt.
Es kommt zu tearing und einem unruhigen Bild.
Bei 60Hz ausgeprägter als bei 120Hz+.
Kommt kein Bild, wird das Gleiche nochmal angezeigt.

Bei Vsync wird die Ausgabe der Grafikkarte mit der Refreshrate des Monitors synchronisiert.
Dh, schafft die Grafikkarte genau 60fps oder mehr, dann wird alle 16,7ms(60Hz) ein neues Bild angezeigt.
Schafft die Grafikkarte 30-59fps, dann wird auch jede 16,7ms ein "neues" Bild angezeigt, nur eben das gleiche Bild ein zweites mal.
So geht das weiter runter mit den ganzen Teilern, also 1:1, 1:2, 1:3.
Vsync erhöht ausserdem den Inputlag.

Bei Gsync läuft die Synchronisation anders herum.
Die Grafikkarte berechnet das Bild und wenn es fertig ist, wir es mit einem Refreshbefehl an den Monitor geschickt.
Dh, wenn du 40fps hast, zeigt der Monitor alle 25ms ein neues Bild an.
Gsync funktioniert dabei von 30Hz bis zur maximalen Refreshrate des Monitors
Kommst du dabei unter 30fps, kommt framedoublig ins Spiel.
ZB läuft der Monitor dann bei 24fps nicht mit 24Hz, sondern mit 48Hz.
Kommst du über die maximale Refreshrate, verhält sich der Monitor sich genau wie unsynchronisierter Monitor.
Du kannst zusätzlich zu Gsync noch Vsync einschalten, dann ist Gsync die ganze Zeit aktiv.
Im Gegensatz zu Vsync, erhöht Gsync den Inputlag nur unwesentlich.

Um auf die 120Hz+ zurück zu kommen:
Bei 120fps mit 120Hz werden dir ja doppelt so viele Bilder angezeigt und dein Auge nimmt die auch wahr.
Ein einfacher Test ist, indem man die Maus auf dem Desktop zwischen zwei Punkten bewegt.
Bei 60Hz wirst du 2-4x den Mauszeiger zwischen den Endpunkten sehen, bei 120Hz 4-8x.
Guck dir mal ein Video auf Youtube mit 30fps und eins mit 60fps an, ist in etwa der gleiche Effekt.


----------



## TheWalle82 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Okay danke dann hilft GSync also echt nur gegen das Tearing ohne die negativen Effekte des VSync .... schade hatte gehofft schon bald auf UHD oder WQHD wechseln zu können aber bis man da mal bis auf 120 Hz kommt wird es ja noch ne weile dauern und ob ich wieder mit "nur" 60 Hz klar komm weiß ich halt echt nicht auch wenn es noch so ein scharfes Bild ist....

Na vielen Dank auf jedenfall das Du dir die Zeit genommen hast und mir das mal näher gebracht hast


----------



## 0ssi (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Wann wird dieser 7 Jahre alte Artikel eigentlich überarbeitet weil Aussagen wie: _"Das Gehirn kann nicht mehr als 25FPS verarbeiten",
"Die Augen können nicht mehr als 60FPS erfassen"_ oder _"Ab 60Hz Bildrate ist es unmöglich ein Ruckeln wahrzunhemen"_ sind echt zum


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Und immer schön weiterlesen, dann entdeckst du den Teil mit Theorie und Praxis.


----------



## 0ssi (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Jaja, _"es gibt Menschen die nicht mehr als 60FPS wahrnehmen können"_ ... sind wahrscheinlich die mit 60Hz Monitor oder mit einer Grafikkarte die nicht mehr als 60FPS schafft.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Ich sehe schon, du hast nichts verstanden.


----------



## 0ssi (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Ich habe zumindest verstanden, daß der Artikel nicht mehr zum aktuellen Stand der Technik passt, insbesondere weil es jetzt moderne Bildsynchronisationstechniken gibt.


----------



## Sockenwurst (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Hallo also ich finde das ich die 144 bilder in der sekunde eher fühle als sehe. Zumindest ist das meine erfahrung, aber vielleicht spielt mir nur mein hirn nen streich.


----------



## Berky (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Ich habe letztens im Media Markt bei einem Monitor (weis nicht mehr welchen) zwischen 144Hz und 240Hz umgeschaltet und konnte im Desktopbetrieb (beim Verschieben von Fenstern) ein Unterschied wahrnehmen. Der Unterschied ist aber bei weitem nicht so deutlich wie zwischen 60Hz und 120/144Hz.


----------



## Kevinderfrager23994 (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Allso mir reichen sogar bei vielen spielen 30 fps 😂 ich lege mehr wert auf maximale grafik man bemerkt den unterschied zwichen 30 60 120 144 schon aber ! Ich persönlich finde das ist eine gewöhnungs sache wen ich mit 100fps gespielt habe wirken 30 lahm aber nach einer stunde mit 30 fps ist für mein hirn alles flüssig genug ✌ für hardcore online pro gamer sollte es dan in Richtung 120 hz - 240 hz monitor gehen


----------



## 0ssi (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*



Kevinderfrager23994 schrieb:


> für hardcore online pro gamer sollte es dan in Richtung 120 hz - 240 hz monitor gehen


Warum sollten softcore offline genuss gamer nicht mit 144FPS@144Hz zocken ? Spiele bestehen aus Bewegung und die möchte ich so flüssig wie möglich erleben, besonders bei schöner Grafik.


----------



## MisterSpock101 (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?*

Um auf den Gastbeitrag am Anfang einzugehen: Das Auge ist nicht wie ein PC-Bauteil, dass Bild für Bild verarbeitet. Bilder im Gehirn werden nahezu kontinuierlich verarbeitet. 

Das Optische Signal wird vom Auge via Sehnerv an zwei Stellen geliefert: Mandelkern und den hinteren Lappen der Cortex. Wobei der Mandelkern nur eine billige Schwarzweiskopie des Orginals bekommt.

Der Mandelkern kann innerhalb weniger Millisekunden Bilder verarbeiten, ist aber nicht für höhere Kognitive Funktionen zuständig. Er kommt dann zum Einsatz wenn wir uns zum Beispiel erschrecken. Jeder, der schon mal einen Flusen auf seiner Schulter für eine Spinne hielt und sich daher erschreckt hat, kennt das.

Für Gamer ist eher interessant was mit dem Teil des Signals geschieht welches in den hintern Kortexlappen kommt. Das Signal wird an die Nervenzellen weitergegeben. Diese können dank ihrer Vernetzung Formen wie Konturen erkennen. Parallel wird die Farbe erkannt. Dies geschieht relativ schnell im Bereich von 100ms. Aber damit man auch eine Gegenstand, Personen etc. erkennen kann, muss das Signal weiter durchs Gehirn laufen. Grundsätzlich gilt hier die Regel, je komplexer der Prozess, desto länger brauch er. (Teilweise bis zu 400ms) 

Daher lohnt es sich auch Dinge oft zu wiederholen, wie man es beim Spielen macht. Dadurch werden neue Nervenbahnen geschaffen. Das Gehirn kann dadurch schneller reagieren.

400ms sind viel. Aber das Gehirn kann diese sehr gut ausgleichen, indem es beispielsweise Bewegungen oder Ereignisse vorrausahnt. Wenn jedoch beim Autofahren der Vordermann spontan bremst, vergehen auch oft eine halbe Sekunde bis reagiert wird, dort bekommt man die Reaktionszeit zu spüren.
Beim Spielen würde ich grundsätzlich zu einer hohen Frequenz raten. Denn das Gehirn tut sich nunmal schwer wenn es einzelne Bilder zu einem "Film" verarbeiten muss. Je fps armer eine Animation, desto mehr muss das Gehirn arbeiten. Schnellere Ermüdung können eine Folge sein. Oder schnelleres Auftreten von Motion sickness.


----------



## Gabbyjay (3. November 2020)

Ich glaube, man kann das ganze auch viel einfacher formulieren.

Es gibt eine gewisse Mindestanzahl von Bildern pro Sekunde, bei der das Gehirn überhaupt erst anfängt, sie als zusammenhängende, fließende Bewegung zu interpretieren, statt sich auf eine Folge an Einzelbildern zu fokussieren.
Das mag individuell und je nach Lichtverhältnissen irgendwo zwischen 15 und 25 fps liegen.
Bedeutet aber keinesfalls, dass das Hirn oder das Auge nicht mehr verarbeiten kann.
Zwischen dem Wahrnehmen von Einzelbildern als fließende Bewegung und wahrgenommener, perfekt flüssiger Bildrate ohne Ruckeln, Doppelbilder, Ghosting etc. besteht ja ein gewaltiger Unterschied.
30 fps sind eh indiskutabel, darüber braucht man hoff ich gar nicht erst reden.
Ab 50 wirds schon angenehmer.
Aber auch die 60 sind ja keinesfalls der heilige Gral, sondern kommen ja im Endeffekt letztlich durch die Netzfrequenz in Japan und den USA zustande (was wiederum Einzug in die TV-Technik hielt), orientieren sich also nicht an dem was wirklich optimal für den Seheindruck wäre, sondern an den damaligen technischen Gegebenheiten.
Darüber ist noch viel Luft nach oben, kann ja jeder leicht feststellen durch Fenster verschieben, den Ufo-Test , durch Input-Lag-Vergleich in Games etc.


----------

